# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга продаж суммы по 76.8 и 76.11 субсчетам

## kynabo

Доброе время суток! 
К книге продаж формируется небольшой свод. В него бухгалтер попросил вывести данные по 76.11 и 76.8 счетам пробовала 2 способами . Не получается. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что не так 


Код: 
1.     БИ = СоздатьОбъект("Бухгалтерск  иеИтоги"); 
        (ВидыСубконто.Контрагенты,  ыбрКонтрагент);    
    БИ.ВыполнитьЗапрос(ДатаНач  ,ДатаКон,"76.8","68.2",,2,"Проводка  "); 
    БИ.ВыбратьПериоды(); 
    Пока БИ.ПолучитьПериод()=1 Цикл 
        ДатаОплаты=БИ.НачДата; 
            Контрагент =БИ.Операция.Дебет.Контраге  нты; 
        Если (ПустоеЗначение(ВыбрКонтра  гент) = 0) 
                и  (ВыбрКонтрагент <> Контрагент)  Тогда 
        Продолжить;    
        КонецЕсли; 
        СуммаНДС=БИ.ДО(); 
        Док = Би.Операция.Документ; 
        Если СуммаНДС<>0 Тогда 
            ВсегоНДСпоСФ=СуммаНДС; 
            КфОплаты=1; 
            ТЗ.НоваяСтрока();  
            ТЗ.СФ=Док; 
            ТЗ.Контрагент=Контрагент;        
            ТЗ.НомерДата=Строка(""+СОКРЛ  П(Док.НомерДок)  +"/"+Док.ДатаДок); 
            ТЗ.ДатаОплаты=ДатаОплаты; 
            ТЗ.Всего=СуммаНДС*118/18;                        
            ТЗ.СуммаНДС18=СуммаНДС; 

            Тз.СуммаНДС10 = 0; 
            Тз.СуммаНДС20 = 0; 
            Тз.СуммаСовсемБезНДС = 0;              



2. В выборке всех документов пробовала отлавливать нужные 



  Если СчетКонтрагента=СчетПоКод  ("76.11") Тогда    

        сОтгрВсего=сОтгрВсего+Док.  сего; 
        сОтгрСуммаБезНДС18=сОтгрСу  маБезНДС18+Док.НДС18*5.55555555; 
        сОтгрНДС18=сОтгрНДС18+Док.НД  18; 
        сОтгрСуммаБезНДС10=сОтгрСу  маБезНДС10+Док.НДС10*10; 
        сОтгрНДС10=сОтгрНДС10+Док.НД  10; 
        сОтгрСуммаБезНДС20=сОтгрСу  маБезНДС20+Док.НДС20*5; 
        сОтгрНДС20=сОтгрНДС20+Док.НД  20; 
        сОтгрСуммаСовсемБезНДС=сО  грСуммаСовсемБезНДС+Док.С  ммаСовсемБезНДС; 
    ИначеЕсли  СчетКонтрагента=СчетПоКод  ("76.8") Тогда 
    рОтгрВсего=рОтгрВсего+Док.  сего; 
    рОтгрСуммаБезНДС18=рОтгрСу  маБезНДС18+Док.НДС18*5.55555555; 
    рОтгрНДС18=рОтгрНДС18+Док.НД  18; 
    рОтгрСуммаБезНДС10=рОтгрСу  маБезНДС10+Док.НДС10*10; 
    рОтгрНДС10=рОтгрНДС10+Док.НД  10; 
    рОтгрСуммаБезНДС20=рОтгрСу  маБезНДС20+Док.НДС20*5; 
    рОтгрНДС20=рОтгрНДС20+Док.НД  20; 
    рОтгрСуммаСовсемБезНДС=рО  грСуммаСовсемБезНДС+Док.С  ммаСовсемБезНДС; 
        иначе 
    .... 


Вернуться к началу

----------

